# weird new bootloop issue



## psycopanther (Aug 15, 2012)

ok. the phone will not completely boot into a rom (stock or custom). but i have wiped all data, cache, dalvik MANY times, i have flashed stock kernel and rom from samsung. this will start to load the 4G LTE boot animation and just hangs there all night. i have tried the [ROOT] VRALEC Bootchain - Allows us to Odin a custom recovery from XDA method and flashed a stock rooted rom also, just either hangs at the 4glte boot screen or just reboots over and over never getting passed the samsung logo at initial power up. 

I have tried beanstown, i have tried everything i can seem to find on the forums. same 2 outcomes. I am using ODIN, and i have never had issues with this before (usually test something out every 2-3 days tops). 

is there a chance somehow my partition table is all screwed up? i am lost with ideas at the moment.

this is on a verizon s3 btw


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

psycopanther said:


> ok. the phone will not completely boot into a rom (stock or custom). but i have wiped all data, cache, dalvik MANY times, i have flashed stock kernel and rom from samsung. this will start to load the 4G LTE boot animation and just hangs there all night. i have tried the [ROOT] VRALEC Bootchain - Allows us to Odin a custom recovery from XDA method and flashed a stock rooted rom also, just either hangs at the 4glte boot screen or just reboots over and over never getting passed the samsung logo at initial power up.
> 
> I have tried beanstown, i have tried everything i can seem to find on the forums. same 2 outcomes. I am using ODIN, and i have never had issues with this before (usually test something out every 2-3 days tops).
> 
> ...


Did you use Odin to flash the stock rooted rom? I see you said you flashed the stock but not sure if it was through Odin or CWM?


----------



## psycopanther (Aug 15, 2012)

sorry. yes i did use ODIN for flashing of stock. since this i have flashed stock kernel and rom through odin again. now it goes to the green android with the spinning pointy orb and just hangs out there forever. this is the result rather i hold vol up, home, and power for recovery or not.

so far i have not had any luck with any ideas on what is going on


----------



## psycopanther (Aug 15, 2012)

would anyone happen to have a stock nandroid backup for this phone handy by chance??


----------



## masonjb (Oct 6, 2011)

psycopanther said:


> ok. the phone will not completely boot into a rom (stock or custom). but i have wiped all data, cache, dalvik MANY times, i have flashed stock kernel and rom from samsung. this will start to load the 4G LTE boot animation and just hangs there all night. i have tried the [ROOT] VRALEC Bootchain - Allows us to Odin a custom recovery from XDA method and flashed a stock rooted rom also, just either hangs at the 4glte boot screen or just reboots over and over never getting passed the samsung logo at initial power up.
> 
> I have tried beanstown, i have tried everything i can seem to find on the forums. same 2 outcomes. I am using ODIN, and i have never had issues with this before (usually test something out every 2-3 days tops).
> 
> ...


I had the same problem, tried everything I knew.....no luck...... Called verizon after 12 hours of trying to fix it and they are sending me a new phone..... may be able to fix it using adb but I don't know how to do that stuff


----------

